# need some advice for lighting



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,
i am using Coralife Lunar Aqualight HO T5 Aquarium Light Fixture, can someone advive how long and when each of the fluorescent,Actinic and LED light should be ON or all together? thx


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

just to add i have some fishes and Corals! thx


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

T5s not more than 12 hours. I run them for 9 - 10 on my tank, starting at 3 PM
LED (lunar) you can start after T5s are of and shut them in the morning

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks , do you trun on the white and blue (Actinic) light together?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Aran said:


> thanks , do you trun on the white and blue (Actinic) light together?


Yes. I do not have Actinic bulbs, but all T5s are run together. Actinics give you more blue, but even they are capable to grow corals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

I have 8 fish and a few hardy corals (mushrooms, frogspawn, zoas, GSP) in my 90G.

This is my lighting schedule:

2:00pm - blue light comes on
3:30pm - white light comes on
10:30pm - white light goes off
11:00pm - blue light goes off, acitinic light comes on
12:30pm - acitinic light comes off

From what I read, you don't want to run white light too long as it will encourage the growth of algae. So I have both white/blue lights running together for a period of 7 hours.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you!


----------

